# Et le clavier suisse français...



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Novembre 2000)

Bien le bonjour,

Je viens d'installer LinuxPPC 2000 sur mon G4, mais quelle n'est pas ma déception en observant que seule la configuration clavier 'us' est fournie pour mac (alors que nombre de configuration PC sont disponibles).

Alors la question est la suivante : quelqu'un posséderait-il une configuration fr_CH de base (suisse français) et pourrait-il m'indiquer comment je peux l'installer. Xwindows tourne sous Xpmac usb rev9 (ou quelque chose comme ça)?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## PowerMike (24 Novembre 2000)

http://www.linux-france.org/article/materiel/mac/clavier_rpm2.html 

suit ce lien, si tu as des questions ...ben poses les mais normalement tu devrais y arriver.
Il faut telecharger un fichier clacier suisse le mettre où il faut et faire ce qu'il faut pour l'utiliser ( liens ) enfin tu verras bien.


----------

